# Looking for pre-made characters - Please help!



## Orcus Porkus (Oct 18, 2008)

I might have to DM a meetup group tomorrow, and don't have the time to create pre-made characters. Could anyone please point to a pdf with character sheets already filled out for various characters? I'm looking for any level, but 1-10 is most likely.
Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## kmfdm (Oct 18, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## kalfalnal (Oct 19, 2008)

You can download the characters from Keep on Shadowfell here H1 Character Sheets

Get the two bonus premades while you're at it
http://www.wizards.com/dnd/files/LongtoothShifterCleric.pdf
http://www.wizards.com/dnd/files/WarforgedPaladin.pdf


----------

